# Computer Parts For Sale...



## chef9000

HP DVD-ROM  $50 o.b.o.
CD-RW          $30 o.b.o.
19" Monitor    $50 o.b.o.
256 mb PC133 $30 o.b.o.
30 gig HD      $10  
56k diamond hardware modem  $10
NIC Card $5
Windows ME $50 
Lexmark Z22 printer $20

reply or email:corye2@msn.com


----------



## chef9000

Also have an HP 8755C for sale... PIII800, 256mb, 40gig, 17" monitor, complete system ready to go... $300 o.b.o.


----------



## cptkid570

I emailed you regarding the 30 gig hard drive for $30... is it still for sale?


----------



## chef9000

Yes it is... I will reply to your email shortly


----------

